# SFO-LAX Night Train



## Seaboard92 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yesterday I saw an discussion post on another site about the SleepBus that runs between San Fransisco and LA in California. With a 28 bunk, and a 12 bunk bus. So I thought if someone had come up with an idea like that. There might be a potential market for a train between the two points. I realize Amtrak doesn't service San Fransisco directly like CalTrain does but I feel it would make a better start point then Emeryville so for the purposes of my timetable I'm going to start it at the CalTrain Station. I'm looking forward to what other people think about this.

Schedule

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Train 55[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Starlight Express[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Miles[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]CIty[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Train 54 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Starlight Express[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]900 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]San Francisco [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0825[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]912 R[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]13[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Millbrae[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0800 D[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]923 R[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]25[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Redwood City[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0745 D[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]930 R[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]30[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Palo Alto[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0730 D[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]945 R[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]44[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Santa Clara (Connections with Sacramento)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0710 D[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]955[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]47[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]San Jose[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0650[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]1136[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]114[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Salinas[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0507[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0126[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]212[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Paso Robles [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0307[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0300[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]250[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]San Luis Obispo (Morro Bay)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0210[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0540[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]367[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Santa Barbara [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]1128[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0643[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]403[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Oxnard[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]1038[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0726 D[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]434[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Simi Valley[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]1005 R[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0800 D[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]451[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Van Nuys[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]935 R[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0810 D[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]456[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Burbank-Bob Hope Airport[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]925 R[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]0840[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]470[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Los Angeles[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]900[/SIZE]
There aren't bad times between Santa Barbra and Los Angeles as well as San Francisco to Salinas. It is timed very well for business travelers between SFO and LAX.

Connections

Indirect connections with the California Zephyr via Capitol Corridor train at San Jose/Santa Clara.

Direct Connections at San Jose with Train No. 547, 747 (SB CC), 528, 724 (NB CC).

Direct Connections at Los Angeles with Train No. 768 (SB PS), 785 (NB PS), 3/4 (SWC), 1/2 (SL)

SB=Southbound

NB=Northbound

CC=Capitol Corridor

PS=Pacific Surfliner

SWC=Southwest Chief

SL=Sunset Limited

Consist

1 Viewliner II Dorm Baggage

2 Viewliner II Sleepers

1 Lounge

3 Horizon Coaches converted to Long Distance Coaches

Total cars 7

Max Capacity

Sleeper

44 People in Roomettes (60 if Roomettes in the Bag Dorm are used for sale)

8 people in Bedrooms

4 People in Assessable Bedrooms

Coach

180 People based on 60 seats in each car

Fares

The Coast Starlight's lowest bucket is 50 dollars from LAX to EMY. With a High Bucket of 98 I believe.

Roomette Lowest Bucket is appearing to be 112, followed by 146, 179, 213

Bedroom Lowest bucket appears to be 242, followed by 317, 462, 537

I compiled them with AmSnag.

Dining: No real need for a dining car because it only really runs during the breakfast time slot and passengers could easily just get something once they detrain.

Revenue Analysis

Without knowing how many rooms Amtrak allots to each bucket I can't do a revenue analysis which I would love to do. I would say figuring it out on the Silver Star a two sleeper train would probably be the way to figure out how many rooms go at each bucket.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 13, 2016)

There are (at least) two other threads that have looked at (San Diego)-Los Angeles-Bay Area service in one form or another:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/66958-ld-train-serving-san-diego/

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/29267-the-coast-daylight/page-2 (starting at post 34)

Might find some useful information there.


----------



## Paulus (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## neroden (Mar 13, 2016)

To get a very rough guesstimate as to how many riders it would have *now*, you can multiply ridership and revenue by 1.5 to account for the general growth in Amtrak ridership, which is up by a factor of roughly 1.5 since then. Then update all the numbers for inflation. It would probably run about $10 million/year in the red; maybe a bit less since California tends to get higher ridership than most states now (and this was not the case in the early 1980s). The train would meet the 55% requirement now, but standards for financial performance have completely changed... now the state subsidy would have to be at least the full $10 million, probably plus some amount for overhead.

Amtrak was undergoing a general decline in ridership from 1981-1983; the Spirit of California was doing about the same as everything else.


----------



## Paulus (Mar 13, 2016)

neroden said:


> To get a very rough guesstimate as to how many riders it would have *now*, you can multiply ridership and revenue by 1.5 to account for the general growth in Amtrak ridership, which is up by a factor of roughly 1.5 since then. Then update all the numbers for inflation. It would probably run about $10 million/year in the red; maybe a bit less since California tends to get higher ridership than most states now (and this was not the case in the early 1980s). The train would meet the 55% requirement now, but standards for financial performance have completely changed... now the state subsidy would have to be at least the full $10 million, probably plus some amount for overhead.


On a costs charged per train mile basis, Surfliner has seen about a 7x increase since 1981-2.

It's worth noting that per train mile the Spirit of California was more than double the expense of the San Diegans and actually cost more to operate, pre-revenue, despite 7 daily rounds trips on the San Diegans.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 14, 2016)

Why would you use viewliner a on this train?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 14, 2016)

Mostly because there is a current order for them and Superliner sleepers are I'm short supply. Plus the Horizons will be free soon so you might as well use single level equipment.


----------

